# Done with Tivo



## Sneezy58 (Feb 15, 2018)

I have only had my Tivo Bolt+ for just under 3 yrs and it's cost me a small fortune. The 1st yr was good except I can't get a strong enough signal in living room for Tivo. Signal is great on antenna only. Had to move Tivo to another room for signal strength so the 2nd yr I added a tivo mini because I got tired of casting. Cost 179 dollars. Mini didn't work because spectrum modem wasn't strong enough. Spent several hundred more on new modem, router and Omni just to use mini and watch tv in living room. Then, Tivo signal strengh started failing on main box. New antenna in window didn't help. Spent several hundred more dollars on outdoor antenna an installation. Now I have way less channels on Tivo including 3 I regularly record. The antenna by itself picks up 84 channels. With tivo 50 channels. Yes customer support, i've also spent money on hdmi cables. I ended up spending more money for the Spectrum app for my missing tv channels. Spectrum records up to 50 hours. So now I'm spending 45 dollars more a month. So much for lifetime membership tivo. My next dvr will be a Tablo, not a tivo. Very dissapointed.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

Bye


----------



## Sneezy58 (Feb 15, 2018)

You can be glib, but you'll figure it out eventually.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Sneezy58 said:


> You can be glib, but you'll figure it out eventually.


if you'd rather work through the issues you've experienced to maximize your investment rather than leave, there are many here who would be willing to help if you'd ask.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Sneezy58 said:


> I have only had my Tivo Bolt+ for just under 3 yrs and it's cost me a small fortune. The 1st yr was good except I can't get a strong enough signal in living room for Tivo. Signal is great on antenna only. Had to move Tivo to another room for signal strength so the 2nd yr I added a tivo mini because I got tired of casting. Cost 179 dollars. Mini didn't work because spectrum modem wasn't strong enough. Spent several hundred more on new modem, router and Omni just to use mini and watch tv in living room. Then, Tivo signal strengh started failing on main box. New antenna in window didn't help. Spent several hundred more dollars on outdoor antenna an installation. Now I have way less channels on Tivo including 3 I regularly record. The antenna by itself picks up 84 channels. With tivo 50 channels. Yes customer support, i've also spent money on hdmi cables. I ended up spending more money for the Spectrum app for my missing tv channels. Spectrum records up to 50 hours. So now I'm spending 45 dollars more a month. So much for lifetime membership tivo. My next dvr will be a Tablo, not a tivo. Very dissapointed.


Well, someone seems confused, the Bolt+ is a 6 tuner cable tv only device. Yet someone seems to be trying to use it with OTA antenna. The Spectrum app is a way of getting a Spectrum TV package to play on some other device/media player. The preferred method of networking Tivos is via ethernet or MoCA. Spectrum usually provides a modem for no charge....which can be used with almost any other router so not sure why someone would buy all of their own stuff to get a Tivo to work? 
Not everyone is a good candidate for Tivo.


----------



## Sneezy58 (Feb 15, 2018)

NorthAlabama said:


> if you'd rather work through the issues you've experienced to maximize your investment rather than leave, there are many here who would be willing to help if you'd ask.


No thank you. I've spent enough money and time this year on Tivo. My Tivo still works but is now hit or miss on 2 of the 7 channels I record. The 3rd channel is gone altogether. I've tested everything and it's clearly a signal strength issue with theTivo box. That is why I just went to the Spectrum app. I record up to 60 series shows year round, which is why the dvr is important to me. I shouldn't have to work so hard to record. When the Tivo eventually dies. I won't be getting another one.


----------



## Sneezy58 (Feb 15, 2018)

fcfc2 said:


> Well, someone seems confused, the Bolt+ is a 6 tuner cable tv only device. Yet someone seems to be trying to use it with OTA antenna. The Spectrum app is a way of getting a Spectrum TV package to play on some other device/media player. The preferred method of networking Tivos is via ethernet or MoCA. Spectrum usually provides a modem for no charge....which can be used with almost any other router so not sure why someone would buy all of their own stuff to get a Tivo to work?
> Not everyone is a good candidate for Tivo.


Yes you must be confused. My Bolt+ is a 4 tuner 1gb hard drive that can be used with cable or with OTA antenna. Ot came b4 the Bolt OTA tivo. I know exactly what i purchased.


----------



## Sneezy58 (Feb 15, 2018)

Sneezy58 said:


> Yes you must be confused. My Bolt+ is a 4 tuner 1gb hard drive that can be used with cable or with OTA antenna. Ot came b4 the Bolt OTA tivo. I know exactly what i purchased.


 oh and I use it with Ethernet.


----------



## Sneezy58 (Feb 15, 2018)

fcfc2 said:


> Well, someone seems confused, the Bolt+ is a 6 tuner cable tv only device. Yet someone seems to be trying to use it with OTA antenna. The Spectrum app is a way of getting a Spectrum TV package to play on some other device/media player. The preferred method of networking Tivos is via ethernet or MoCA. Spectrum usually provides a modem for no charge....which can be used with almost any other router so not sure why someone would buy all of their own stuff to get a Tivo to work?
> Not everyone is a good candidate for Tivo.


Yes I suppose you should educate yourself as I've done a lot more research than you it appears. So this is the great antagonistic help that the tivo forum provides... a bashing session. I'm out. Not stooping to the forum's level anymore.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Sneezy58 said:


> Yes I suppose you should educate yourself as I've done a lot more research than you it appears. So this is the great antagonistic help that the tivo forum provides... a bashing session. I'm out. Not stooping to the forum's level anymore.




pfiagra said:


> Bye


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

Sneezy58 said:


> Yes you must be confused. My Bolt+ is a 4 tuner 1gb hard drive that can be used with cable or with OTA antenna. Ot came b4 the Bolt OTA tivo. I know exactly what i purchased.


For those who care, the OP has a Bolt, not a Bolt+. Not sure if he bought it used and was scammed or if he just misremebered what he bought.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

Love my Bold and Bolt mini. I use with Spectrum. Sounds like user error.


----------



## Willy92 (Oct 12, 2018)

I guess mine is a Bolt+, as it a Bolt VOX with a miniVOX, lifetime menbership and I'm on Spectrum. Except for a few "little" gliches, that I can handle, it's near perfect!(over 1 year in). Some people on here seem to have some very weird problems.


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 5, 2006)

I will get that mini off ya!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Sneezy58 said:


> Yes I suppose you should educate yourself as I've done a lot more research than you it appears. So this is the great *antagonistic *help that the tivo forum provides... a bashing session. I'm out. Not stooping to the forum's level anymore.


What help were you looking for? Your first message indicates you have already given up on TiVo and just came here to vent your spleen. And you responded rudely to an offer of help.

But a couple of points:

1) I think the word you meant to use was "agnostic"; if you thought you were in an antagonistic forum you should not be surprised if people don't agree with you.

2) I don't care how much "research" you think you have done, you have incorrectly identified your TiVo. It is not a Bolt+, that model has six cable tuners and no OTA. Bolt Plus

If I thought you were going to make any more posts I'd add you to my twit list.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

ej42137 said:


> What help were you looking for? Your first message indicates you have already given up on TiVo and just came here to vent your spleen. And you responded rudely to an offer of help.
> 
> But a couple of points:
> 
> ...


Dunning-Kruger effect - Wikipedia


----------

